# Another Question?



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to ask this. I bought Gator Blades for my Cub LT1018 and the blades made contact on the outer corners every few revolutions. Could this also be a problem from when I bent the spindal shaft from the root? Thanks, Justin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Justin, that could well be the case. When I installed Gator Blades on my Deere F525; I noticed that they fit very close to rubbing or contacting the mower deck baffles. They were so close that at first I did not think they would fit properly without making contact. They just BARELY missed making contact with the mower deck baffles once I tightened everything up. 

When you bent the spindle shaft, do you think you make have ever so slight bent the mount for the spindle on the deck?


----------



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

*?*

It is possible that I could have bent the deck where it mounts but there is no indication, i.e pait chipped or a dent, or anyhting like that. Also the regular blades have never made any contact with each other or the deck. I think I am going to try replacing the spindal hub next. It is the bearing assembly mount that hold the spindal shaft. Thanks for the input Chief. Justin


----------



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

*>>>>*

I re-read your post after posting and I relized that is what you were talking about and not the deck sorry. My brain is not awake today. Anyway I think I will try swapping sides with the spindal hubs and see if the problem follows. thanks again, Justin


----------

